# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Finding my posts?

## Tom Cherubini

Is there a button to click that will take me to a list of my posts?

Thanks.
St8/

----------


## Jacob

Once signed in, click on *My Profile* at the top of the page.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Easier: click on your user name in your own posts to the left above your avatar/Join Date/Posts area. There's a selection called View Forum Posts.

----------

Jacob

----------

